# David Lee is now 6'10



## frank9007 (Jul 4, 2006)

My expectations of David Lee have grown even higher. He's gotten taller and he works hard on his game and that is huge.

His jumper is money and his rebounding and hustle cannot be measured in stats. His streght will improve as he gets more help from the Pro trainers. 

He will be a matchup nightmare for any team in the NBA. Looking back at the 2005 NBA draft David Lee should have been picked in the lottery. 

Diogu? May? Bynum? Korolev? LOL.

6'10 256 23 years old sf/pf


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Did you measure him? How do you know this?


----------



## TwinkieFoot (Jul 8, 2006)

frank9007 said:


> My expectations of David Lee have grown even higher. He's gotten taller and he works hard on his game and that is huge.
> 
> His jumper is money and his rebounding and hustle cannot be measured in stats. His streght will improve as he gets more help from the Pro trainers.
> 
> ...


All that is impressive but I doubt he is the same kind of talent as a Dioug or May and does not have the potential of a Bynum who we saw destroy us. Lottery pick? Not to sure but he is a much better player than where he was picked.


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

frank9007 said:


> My expectations of David Lee have grown even higher. He's gotten taller and he works hard on his game and that is huge.
> 
> His jumper is money and his rebounding and hustle cannot be measured in stats. His streght will improve as he gets more help from the Pro trainers.
> 
> ...


It's that big curly afro that he has been rocking lately that made him shoot up to 6'10. :bsmile:


----------



## ChosenFEW (Jun 23, 2005)

lol


----------



## frank9007 (Jul 4, 2006)

TwinkieFoot said:


> All that is impressive but I doubt he is the same kind of talent as a Dioug or May


Your kidding right? Lee >Diguo and May




TwinkieFoot said:


> and does not have the potential of a Bynum who we saw destroy us.


1 game? Plus it was in garbage minutes nah. Bynum is slow and he won't really be anything worthwile in the NBA imo. 

I'm suprised people think Bynum is good, yet people bash Curry who is worlds better than him and always will be.

I think the problem is that Larry Clown has everyone including some Knick fans pretty much doubting the players on the Knicks. 

Nobody on the Knicks played up to their potentiall but i saw flashes of what they can do when Cown would let them play.

The perception most people have at this point is due to Larry Brown plain and simple.

This will change under Thomas.





TwinkieFoot said:


> Lottery pick? Not to sure but he is a much better player than where he was picked.


http://www.nbadraft.net/2005.asp

He's definatly a lottery pick, and Nate might be too if keeps improving but Lee is a sure thing.


----------



## ralaw (Feb 24, 2005)

So how does 1 inch all of a sudden improve a players stock? He's still the same player. Realistically, 1 inch won't change much.


----------



## alphadog (Jan 2, 2004)

*Its not the 1 "...*

so much a the added muscle(if true). 253 is a real PF, not a pf in a SFs body. I have always been a fan of his and think he could push IT into playing Frye at center much more if these rumors are true. He is a rebounding machine with a knack for blocking shots. He he continues to shoot well, he will be hard to keep off the court.


----------



## EwingStarksOakley94 (May 13, 2003)

*Re: Its not the 1 "...*

HGH, check em'.

:razz:


----------



## alphadog (Jan 2, 2004)

*I was thinking the same thing...*

lmao...


----------



## 0oh_S0o_FreSh!! (Jun 3, 2006)

I thought men stop growin at 18?


----------



## frank9007 (Jul 4, 2006)

BiG_DeuCE said:


> I thought men stop growin at 18?


Not true at all. 

People grow all the time past 18.


----------



## Omega (Apr 11, 2005)

i thought he always was 6'10 :whoknows:


----------



## Mr. Hobbes (Jul 1, 2005)

HB said:


> Did you measure him? How do you know this?


Still not answered.


----------



## frank9007 (Jul 4, 2006)

HB said:


> Did you measure him? How do you know this?


I know my man, i'm providing you info nobody knows about other than people who are involved with the Knicks and Lee.


----------

